

Cloud Paging Startup Numecent exits stealth mode - rpledge
http://www.businessinsider.com/were-blown-away-this-startup-could-literally-change-the-entire-software-industry-2012-3

======
vyrotek
_"Cloudpaging can do all this because it doesn't use "pixel-streaming"
technology like other virtualization tech. Instead it temporarily downloads
bits of the application itself (instructions) and runs them on the device. It
can almost magically predict which parts of the app the user will need, and
downloads only those parts."_

 _"Imagine showing up to a party and letting all your friends play the latest
version of Halo from your phone. That's crazy cool."_

Something just doesn't feel right about this. You're supposed to believe that
technical explanation and then believe that you can play a game like Halo on
your phone because it only gets the pieces of code you need!

------
rpledge
I had to change the title from: 'WE'RE BLOWN AWAY: This Startup Could
Literally Change The Entire Software Industry' because it was making me
queasy....

